# awning leg brackets



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Good morning.
I have some wall brackets for my awning legs but I'm wary of just fitting into the wall with screws .Sicaflex as well maybe ? maybe even an extra alloy plate to spread the loading ?
Have any of you fitted these & can offer any do's or don'ts please.
Thanks.
Barrie


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Barrie,
My first mh had them on when I bought it (not new) and I found them very usefull. My latest mh didn't have them on so got some from Johns Cross in silver to match paintwork. They came with a plastic sleeve which had to be cut to the thickness of the van wall, and a plate to go on the inside, with a bolt (or two each bracket) going right through - the sleeve prevented crushing of the wall and the plate spreads the load. Very pleased with the outcome. The white ones are plastic and the silver ones are aluminium (more expensive, but worth it). Only slight downside for me was that one of them had to be fiited to the door of a locker, requiring the leg to be stood down onto the ground if I needed to go in the locker. Only a few second job to remove and refit.
DavidL


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

No need to Sikaflex as well but they DO reccomend putting it around the screw hole to stop water ingress.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I would't recommend just fixing to the outer skin of the mh wall - it's only a thin aluminium skin bonded to the foam core. The weight of the awning coming down the leg would present a shearing force at the screws, with the soft aluminium eventually losing out against the hard stainless screws. Sikaflex would help to spread the load, but the real problem would come if a gust of wind got under the awning when you will get a tension force with the aluminium skin parting from the foam giving a bump to the face of the wall at the fixing, or worse still, pulling the fixing off. It needs to be fixed through the wall, as previously mentioned. A fixing is only as strong as it's weakest part!
DavidL (Structural Engineer)


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*awning legs*

Thanks everyone, reinforcing my thoughts. I can see that it's possible to fix through the gas locker door but I'm not sure how easy it is to get behind the fixing above the rear locker flap.
Thanks anyway.
Barrie.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The first van had them fitted on the very strong skirt.
On my second van, I fitted them on the skirt, I never had any problem but they were weak, as the skirt was not as strong as the previous van.
On my latest van, I have fitted to the side of the van and there is no movement and they are solid!
They are also stainless steel, come with backing plates, which the screws go into!
Just make sure you seal the screw/bolt holes well!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: awning legs*



bjandlin said:


> Thanks everyone, reinforcing my thoughts. Barrie.


Do pay attention Barrie - it's the brackets that need reinforcing! :lol: :lol:

I know nothing about your van, but rather than go anywhere near the habitation wall, could you not fix them to the skirt. Assuming of course that it is strong enough with the aforementioned spreader plates on the inside. They could well be bonded on with Sikaflex, which would substantially increase the rigidity - specially if they were big and strong (_within reason of course_).

Just a thought - may not be possible on your van.

Dave


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Dave, like the humour !
Barrie.


----------

